# Change photo from bmp.



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

I have a load of saved photos. When I try to post them here on HT, I get an error message that I don't have the correct extension. I've tried shrinking the photo, but that problem remains.

How do I convert a bmp photo to a format that HT accepts?


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

I got HT to upload a photo of a BMP.


----------



## Meinecke (Jun 30, 2017)

Normally you just open the files with your favorite program and then you chose to save it as...and select the file type out of the provided drop down that you prefer...
I normally recommend ifranview as default picture software...
But mspaint or windows photo does it as well


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Meinecke said:


> Normally you just open the files with your favorite program and then you chose to save it as...and select the file type out of the provided drop down that you prefer...
> I normally recommend ifranview as default picture software...
> But mspaint or windows photo does it as well


Thank you. I'll try that. But what file type does HT accept?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

haypoint said:


> Thank you. I'll try that. But what file type does HT accept?


https://www.wikihow.com/Convert-BMP-to-JPEG-Using-Microsoft-Paint

HT will take jpg, jpeg, png, gif, and probably some others I can't remember off hand.
There are lots of programs that can change the formats though.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Bearfootfarm said:


> There are lots of programs that can change the formats though.


Windows can change formats
Right click on the pictures name in the folder its in and choose 'Rename" then change the extension.
easy peasy


----------



## Meinecke (Jun 30, 2017)

@mnn2501...why do u think should the file type change just because of renaming extension of the file...
Compression, encoding etc between these formats are totally different...
A Test.bmp renamed to Test.jpg might be able to open with windows, cause it detects the correct file type, but it still is a bmp file...


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

Shrinking the photo won't accomplish anything. It's not the size but the file type. Open the file in paint or other photo editor and save it as jpg. That should do it.


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

mnn2501 said:


> Windows can change formats
> Right click on the pictures name in the folder its in and choose 'Rename" then change the extension.
> easy peasy


That changes the extension, not the format.

Jeff


----------



## Amtown (Dec 29, 2020)

Usually, I use Windows. It helps change the format but in your case, I don't know what to recommend. I scroll over threads about photography because I recently started my photographer careerD It's my passion and I would like to invest all my knowledge, and where you can learn more info rather than the internet. The only problem I face and no one gave me any advice is about enlarging photos without ruining the quality. I still spend time enlarging the photos continuously and the quality gets worse. I found a site, AI Image Enlarger | Enlarge Image Without Losing Quality! that admits that they can help on this, I tried once and it looks better than the previous, I just need to learn how to correctly use the tools.


----------

